# Golf Humor



## JakeLeg (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey guys,

A buddy sent this to me for some golf he set up. I thought it was funny.
Her form is awful... but I guess who really cares? 

It isn't R-Rated but it is PG-13.

The link is safe:
viewGreetingSample


----------



## Topher (Sep 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: holy bejeezus if i saw that on the golf course... they can forget about me playing through, ill wait behind that tee box for hours


----------



## JakeLeg (Sep 14, 2006)

*Tell me about it.*

Think she would caddy?


----------

